# Advice Please



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

One of my females who recently gave birth has problems.
She has killed her babies as of last night and her rear end on the sides apoear to be sucked in slightly and shes not looking great but is eating and drinking.
Any ideas ?


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

The same thing happened to me a while ago. It was caused by a retained foetus, which, fortunately, she expelled. If this is the case, your doe probably needs a course of Baytril, so see your vet.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

You can try the antibiotics first but in my experience, when the sides suck it it's all downhill from there and usually fatal. I am sorry!!!


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

Im not going to let her suffer so can i have suggestions for the quickest most humane way of letting her go please


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

i think you may need to ask that in the culling forum
sorry to hear about her


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks, new post now in culling section.


----------

